# how does palm nailer work?



## mdudu (Mar 1, 2010)

This is more out of curiosity than anything else, but how does a palm nailer work? I recently opened up my senco mini-nailer and couldn't quite wrap my mind around exactly how it worked. Can anyone point to any online articles on how it works? Everything I've found so far talks about how you use one but not how it internally works. 

Thanks!

Andrew


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

A magnetic tipped shaft, usually with a slight depression to index the nail head, is pneumatically driven at about 1,000 to 2,000 blows per minute when the palm nailer is pressed firmly into the head of the nail. It's inner workings are similar to most pneumatic impact devices and requires anywhere from 60 to 120 psi to operate. Basically a piston is driven by the air pressure which in turn drives the ram pin into the nail head. 

If you have the manual that came with your nailer there will be details on maintenance which, depending on your unit, may show how to disassemble it for service. Over prolonged usage the seals and O-rings will need to be replaced. Like any pneumatic tool, regular oiling is important for proper operation and to prolong useful service.

This tool allows precise control of the placement of the nail without worry about a misplaced hammer blow marring surrounding finish, be it woodwork, brick or tile. It's also useful for nailing in tight places where the use of a conventional hammer is impractical.

I hope that helps...if not I guess there is always google!


----------

